
T-Mobile used a 5G-connected robot to give someone a tattoo - jonbaer
https://www.cnet.com/news/t-mobile-used-a-5g-connected-robot-to-give-someone-a-tattoo/
======
nosmokewhereiam
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiocracy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiocracy)

You have selected "Not Sure".

